# Slow Internet since installing Snow Leopard



## Sneezy (Jun 12, 2003)

Ever since I installed snow leopard, my internet (cable) is painfully slow. I am using Safari and before the "upgrade" it was fine. Now it takes about 45 seconds (at least) for any window to open. I cleaned out the cache - don't know what else to look for. Any suggestions? I'm using OS 10.6.2


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi ... this seems to be a common problem (helps to at least know you aren't alone.) 

Here's a fix I've seen:

- Close all applications which use an internet connection.

- Open System Preferences > Security > Firewall (Note: You may have to click on lock at bottom left of window to unlock Preferences). Now click Advanced.

- Uncheck "Automatically allow signed software to receive incoming connections".

- In large white box could be several program permissions. Select each one and press the "-" icon under the box to remove ALL of them.

- After all are removed, click OK to close out of the Preferences.

- Relaunch Safari. The connection speed should now be back to normal.

Hope that helps!


----------

